# Advice for wading...



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone out there done their gigging while wading or walking through the water? 
I'm sure a flat bottom boat is Ideal, just don't have access, and I like a challenge anyhow!

Any info or input will Help,

Thanks guys


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I always do my gigging while wading through the water since I don't have a boat. I wade where I can see the bottom so I don't step on a stingray.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Years ago,
I use to wade and did quite well.
Had a #15 or #20 washtub that sat in a tire inner tube so it would float. The washtub held a 12 volt battery for flounder light and what ever else you needed to take with you. I would tie about a 6 foot piece of small rope to the washtub handle, and hook it on my belt loop to pull it along as I waded. 
Homemade flounder light. Several different types were made. The best I can remember, was a 12 volt sealed beam utility light for a tractor about 4 inches in diameter. Got it at a NAPA store. I siliconed it in a PVC pipe bell reducer and reduced it down to a 1 inch pipe for a handle. It would not blind you bad. Made some out of a 12 volt house type bulb and an aluminum pie pan as a reflector. You had to have the bulb underwater before you turned it on or off, else it would get hot and shatter. 
If I were to do it again, would buy one made up from a bait shop or wal-mart. Wear a pair of old tennis shoes and shuffle your feet to stay off stingrays and other things that could poke your feet.
I could not tell you of how many miles of shoreline I walked, or how many flounder and crabs I caught. It was easier than polling a boat along. 

I thought about it the other day, to show my Son the "old school" way of gigging. I don't know where you can buy a good galvanized washtub anymore. 
Give it a try, it is a bunch of fun!


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow thanks. That's just the info I needed. Ive tried a few different things and pulled a few flatties... but wasn't sure if there was a more efficient way of going about gigging the lil boogers!
Galvanized, rubbermaid... all the same to me  Thank so much for the input!!! Think its really going to help





SHO-NUFF said:


> Years ago,
> I use to wade and did quite well.
> Had a #15 or #20 washtub that sat in a tire inner tube so it would float. The washtub held a 12 volt battery for flounder light and what ever else you needed to take with you. I would tie about a 6 foot piece of small rope to the washtub handle, and hook it on my belt loop to pull it along as I waded.
> Homemade flounder light. Several different types were made. The best I can remember, was a 12 volt sealed beam utility light for a tractor about 4 inches in diameter. Got it at a NAPA store. I siliconed it in a PVC pipe bell reducer and reduced it down to a 1 inch pipe for a handle. It would not blind you bad. Made some out of a 12 volt house type bulb and an aluminum pie pan as a reflector. You had to have the bulb underwater before you turned it on or off, else it would get hot and shatter.
> ...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I don't know where you can buy a good galvanized washtub anymore.


I bet you could find it at Reynolds Hardware or Tractor Supply. 9mi rd.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Thanks X,
forgot about Reynolds, TSC or Pensacola Hardware. Hate to say it, but the big box stores get most of my business now.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

harbor freight has some nice little spot lights for $9 there rechargable but only last about 20 -25 mins and need to be charged again.i bought three .its easier than toting a heavy 12 v battery around


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I carry my small 12v deer feeder battery in my back pack. It's not that heavy when carrying it this way.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going to try gigging someday. I heard all I have to do is shine a light in the water and if I see something round, stab it! Can't be all that hard. Then again after reading these posts, could be a stingray? Is there an easy way to tell the difference?


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

You gotta graduate to modern day giggin. Use a small lawn tractor/motorcycle battery w/ halogen lights w/ connections soldered and potted in epoxy resin monted on a pvc pole,make sure and use a disk reflector so as not to blind you. Backpack and drag a mesh bag w, your fish. Dive boots to protect the dogs and keep 'em warm. Last year there was this awesome creation on the forum: a boat made of large diameter pvc. Easy ,fun, and cheap to build and hands down better than foolin w/ intertubes and kids rafts, plus you can tote the all important cocktail cooler!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Pi Lvr83 said:


> I am going to try gigging someday. I heard all I have to do is shine a light in the water and if I see something round, stab it! Can't be all that hard. Then again after reading these posts, could be a stingray? Is there an easy way to tell the difference?


When you see your first stingray, you'll know it isn't a flounder.


----------

